# GAME THREAD: Timberwolves 119, Lakers 91 (Final)



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*GAME THREAD: Lakers at Timberwolves (April 22 — 6:30 p.m. PST)*

Lakers looked impressive in game 1, faltering only for much of the third quarter before putting the Wolves away.

Someone besides KG has to step it up for the Wolves; otherwise, they will lose again on Tuesday.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Kobe had a great game, and Shaq was great too. Derek Fisher stepped up and Devean was hustling in what I saw. I think those are the four most important things that will get us a championship...again. 

As far as game two goes, I think we will also take it, sending a message out to the rest of the league. I am predicting a 5 games series with them winning once on our court.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This is the only chance they have to win a game. This one won't be easy. I actually look for the Lakers to come out a little sluggish. The Wolves will apply more full court pressure trying to force out the offense further on the floor. But the Lakers will catcht the Wolves by the end of quarter 3 and eek one out in the end. Kg just isn't going o get enough help. 

If the Wolves drop this one as expected then they're gonna get swept. They'll be coming back to LA with no confidence at all. And the lakers are suddenly good at home again. 

Lakers are in playoff mode now and they have their resolve.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> This is the only chance they have to win a game. This one won't be easy. I actually look for the Lakers to come out a little sluggish. The Wolves will apply more full court pressure trying to force out the offense further on the floor. But the Lakers will catcht the Wolves by the end of quarter 3 and eek one out in the end. Kg just isn't going o get enough help.
> 
> If the Wolves drop this one as expected then they're gonna get swept. They'll be coming back to LA with no confidence at all. And the lakers are suddenly good at home again.
> ...


I too think the Lakers are going to come out sluggish after the clinic they put on today. They won with relative ease so expect them to cruise through the first half. I expect the Wolves to come out and play an enthused ballgame. KG will play well and Wally will have a big game. I think this is probably going to be the best game of the series. Whoever wins will win a tight game.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm sticking to my guns and predicting the Lakers will win in 5 games... Minnesota will win one game, but no more than that.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Sweep. We barely win this one though.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

Shaq is a force all game. 
Kobe will be a lil sluggish. The Game will be close but KB will go on a 4th quarter tear to get the Lakers the win.

KG will get like in the low 20s on pts, low teens on reb., and 5 or 6 asst. everybody will talk about how he is such a great all around player, but its too bad he can't take over a game and get the job done.


----------



## RollOutPnoy (Jan 22, 2003)

*KOBE*

Don't expect Kobe to have a big game, he already had his monster game in game one. Shaq should dominate this one because the T-Wolves have no center. Will Derek Fisher step up again?


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

I expect this game to be competitive with the Lakers pulling through in the end. 
To much Diesel down low and Kobe sticking his daggers again, shutting down the Wolves. 
Then After...Minny has to wonder, what does it take??


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I say sweep. But if the Wolves have a chance to win one, they have to do it now. :yes:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Looks like we're going to get slaughtered, like we usually do in Minnesota. It seems like every time (with the exception of Sunday) when the LAkers play @ Minny, the T-Wolves make all of their shots, and the Lakers are ice cold.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*IF* we lose this game in a tight one, Madsen will easily be the one to blame. We are playing 4 on 5 on offense because of this bum. What is up with Phil?! Get in Horry! I'd rather have Medved in there than Madsen. Madsen never jumps on D, and he has NO offense, he is always scared that KG will block his shot, so he shoots it too hard and too quickly. Atleast Medved can make a shot!

And I would CERTAINLY rather have Walker in there instead of Madsen.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*I'm just curious...*

Why is it the role players like Madsen (and Shaw, Fisher, Horry, etc) get blamed for the losses, but whenever the Lakers win, Kobe and Shaq get all the glory?

This isn't baiting, I'm really curious about how Laker fans feel about this double-standard way of thinking.


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

*so flippin pissed they're not showing this game in Canada on cable*


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I agree with others, I thought the onyll way they'd lose would be without Shaq, so now i say pull out the broom man, cause we gotta SWEEEEEEP!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>3PeatComplete</b>!
> *so flippin pissed they're not showing this game in Canada on cable*


So far, you should be happy. No emotion whatsoever from LA, and Fox has taken our last 4 shots. Idiot.:no:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

You have to be ------- me! This is the DEFINITION of "getting all the calls".

1) A BS blocking call on Fox...2 points for Minnesota
2) A bad blocking call on Horry (Peeler, Jackson, and Trent have done the same thing more than 3 times)...2 points
3) Peeler "stealing" the ball away from Kobe when George was called for a foul for that same play against Troy Hudson earlier in the quarter...2 points
4) That "carrying" call on Kobe (Hudson done it twice in the first half)...3 points

The Lakers can't buy one damn call right now, and they aren't helping themselves win by playing crappy defense and even worse offense.:sigh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I can't watch this...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I wish I had the heart to not watch the rest.

BTW...LMFAO:laugh: at the fact that that last foul on Peeler wasn't called.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kobe is embarrassing himself (7-22FGs), we should've known he'd be like that after his awful second half in Game One.

Phil should throw in the towel and unload the bench...maybe leave Shaq in to get him his #s. I knew the Lakers would lose a game or two in this series, but I really didn't expect them to get utterly spanked like this. The Lakers won by 19, but they never really had ultimate CONTROL of the game, and that is just what the Wolves have tonight. 

This is a butt-whooping. Like I said...unload the bench! Maybe our scrubs can outscore theirs by 7 or 8 and this loss can look a tiny bit more respectable.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

blame it on the refs

the Lakers got OUT PLAYED tonight!

KG 4 MVP!!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> the Lakers got OUT PLAYED tonight!


That's what I said, read more of the posts...buddy.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> they aren't helping themselves win by playing crappy defense and even worse offense.:sigh:


See.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

And again...



> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Looks like we're going to get slaughtered, like we usually do in Minnesota. It seems like every time (with the exception of Sunday) when the Lakers play @ Minny, the T-Wolves make all of their shots, and the Lakers are ice cold.


I blamed crappy calls on the refs, but the Lakers lost this, not the refs. Just because I get angry at calls, it doesn't mean I think the NBA is totally corrupt and that the refs are out to get the Lakers. Nice try for being the "bigger man" by saying "Blah blah blah, don't blame it on the refs," but I didn't.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

BTW...the rest of the guys besides Shaq disappointed me not getting the big man the ball. 

<<<<<<I got the new avatar of him...he should've had a big game.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

And as for Kobe...9 for 28...:hurl: :no:


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> You have to be ------- me! This is the DEFINITION of "getting all the calls".
> 
> 1) A BS blocking call on Fox...2 points for Minnesota
> ...


You guys have the nerve to call us Kings' fans whiners? 

I saw all those plays, I also saw Robert "Class Act" Horry push a camera man (no call of course), and Wally extend his hand to Devean for a lift, and being ignored.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Stojakovic16</b>!
> You guys have the nerve to call us Kings' fans whiners?


Well, this will be the only thing I'll say regarding you "baiting") ) post right there, as I want this thread to stay about the series and the game...but that's because you guys still complained about the reffing 3 months after it ended. And you blamed it on the refs.

I pointed out some bad calls, but the Lakers obviously lost the game...not the refs. How many times do I have to say it?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Stojakovic16</b>!
> 
> 
> You guys have the nerve to call us Kings' fans whiners?
> ...



You saw that TOO??!!! I thought both Horry and Devean were totally thuggish and showed why people don't like the PJ Lakers like they loved the Showtime Lakers.

Wonder what will happen when they're knocked out of the playoffs.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> Wonder what will happen when they're knocked out of the playoffs.


I dunno...you tell me?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Well, that was a precious effort.

Either:

(1) All this nonsense about the Lakers taking the season off is pure baloney, because they surely don't have the talent to be consistent from game to game, or

(2) They are taking playoff games off too, after taking regular season games off.

I don't believe it...I think (1) applies.

We'll see, but that effort tonight was awful, in any event.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

No need to panic the Wolves won their playoff game now they can call it quits. Hudson played like Marbury in this game. Its not a big deal. 

I was disappointed in Shaq's effort tonight he didn't come back and set screens on the press and he wasn't showing on the pick and roll on Hudson.

Lakers ccome home now where they handle their business.


----------



## dr-dru (Feb 9, 2003)

hey, shaq still sufferin from his grandfather's death. he needs awhile to clear his mind, he'll be back. wouldn't be suprised if the wolves get another game in this series but i think lakers will still win. if they don't, oh man alot of haters are going to be happy


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

that was a wonderful game. congradulations LA.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Robert Horry deserves to be suspended and fined for his camera man stunt:upset:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Robert Horry deserves to be suspended and fined for his camera man stunt:upset:


Now that you mention it, remember when Rodman kicked that camera man a few years ago? Didn't he get suspended and/or fined? I don't remember.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SteveSmith_08</b>!
> 
> 
> Now that you mention it, remember when Rodman kicked that camera man a few years ago? Didn't he get suspended and/or fined? I don't remember.


Sued... he got sued and the out of court settlement was SWEET for the camera guy. I wanted Rodman to come and kick me!


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Last night was pretty bad. The Lakers haven't performed that poorly in weeks. I guess the intensity the Wolves came out with caught them by surprise; they must have been sleeping on em'

I doubt Minny can match that performance again, LA will have to take them more serious next time.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Awful performance by the Lakers last night. The offense was at a standstill and they couldn't hit their shots. It seemed to me that there were times where Shaq was supposed in the low post, but madsen was there, leaving Shaq on the weakside. So you'd think they would get the ball over to that side quickly, but it never got there. 

Credit goes to Minnesota. To quote Kevin Garnett after Game 1, "they shot the **** out of the ball." They came with it all night long. I thought that maybe they were just a little "geeked" and that there was no way they could sustain that type of energy for the entire game, but they did. Hudson was a completely different player tonight. 

The good news is that the Lakers "stole" one on their floor, so let's see what they do at home.


----------



## Bloop (Dec 16, 2002)

I cannot believe I wasted two friggin' hours watching the crappiest display of defense I have seen in a while. :upset:

The Lakers looked old and slow tonight, but I'm positive they've recieved a reality check, and will come out with more intensity in LA. However, the Wolves played an outstanding game tonight, on both defense and offense, and Flip deserves a lot of credit for this win.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Game 3 against Sacramento last year
Game 5 against the Pacers in 2000
Game 2 against Portland in 2000
Game 4 against the Suns in 2000
Game 4 against the Kings in 2000
Yesterday

What other team gets blown out so frequently in the playoffs and still wins rings? This is officially the most bi-polar team in NBA history.


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

*Peeler steals the ball!!!*

First, Peeler makes a clean pluck in the backcourt on Kobe and goes up for the easy two. Then, he forces Kobe to carry the ball in the last couple of seconds of the 2nd quarter. LOL:laugh: :laugh: I just thought that ish was funny:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Robert Horry deserves to be suspended and fined for his camera man stunt:upset:


That was funny as hell, especially after a few beers and a joint


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>33</b>!
> That was funny as hell, especially after a few beers and a joint


Yeah, you post like it.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Game 3 against Sacramento last year
> Game 5 against the Pacers in 2000
> Game 2 against Portland in 2000
> ...


Jemel:

Nothing new.

Remember the Mother's Day Massacre by Boston in game 1 of the Finals in 1985? 148 to 114.

Lakers still won in six. :vbanana: :banana:


----------

